# When A Woman Loves A Man



## Kadee (Sep 5, 2015)

A group of women were at a seminar on how to live in a loving relationship with their husbands.
The women were asked, “How many of you love your husband?”
All the women raised their hands.

Then they were asked, “When was the last time you actually told your husband you loved him?”
Some women answered today, a few yesterday, and some couldn’t remember.

The women were then told to take out their mobile phones and text to their husband:

“I love you, sweetheart.”

The women were then instructed to exchange phones with another person, and to read aloud the text message they received in response. 

Below are 12 replies – some of which are quite hilarious:

1. Who is this?
2. Eh, mother of my children, are you sick or what?
3. Yeah, and I love you too. What’s up with you?
4. What now? Did you crash the car again?
5. I don’t understand what you mean.
6. What did you do now?
8. Don’t beat about the bush, just tell me how much you need?
9. Am I dreaming?
10. If you don’t tell me who this message is actually for, someone will die.
11. I thought we agreed you wouldn’t drink during the day.
12. Your mother is coming to stay with us, isn’t she?


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> A group of women were at a seminar on how to live in a loving relationship with their husbands.
> The women were asked, “How many of you love your husband?”
> All the women raised their hands.
> 
> ...



Us *MEN *aren't supposed to need that silly stuff. ...but we do.:shussh:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2015)

Love it Ken!


----------

